# Lost... Lovebird green with red/orange face



## 4bob (Jul 19, 2013)

Very friendly family pet called bobby ,may come if hold out finger & give "wolf whistle" please call if seen or caught. Reward offered, lost in stanley co durham area but could be anywhere now! Many thanks. 07762898626


----------

